
Ask HN: Which company rejected you and why? - josario
I just got rejected from Stripe and they got me no feedback with the rejection. Is this common? 
I&#x27;ve asked for further feedback but got no response. What about making a list of company with bad behaviour during the interview process?
======
imgshk2
Got rejected from Nubank last week for data infrastructure engineer role.
Feedback after the technical interview was "Your profile suits DevOps role and
not _dev support_ role." Not sure what that even means. I wonder if i cannot
write clean code, how i cleared the take home assignment with positive
feedback.

------
philpem
Rejection with no feedback is the most common response I've had. In a lot of
cases, I've asked for feedback and been told "for (legal reasons, operational
reasons) we don't give feedback".

It's shitty, but them's the breaks.

~~~
josario
I don't know if in Europe this can be enforced because of GDPR, so you can ask
for all data related to you.

~~~
philpem
I think that'd be a pretty good way to burn bridges, to be fair. A GDPR
subject access request would be a lot of paperwork...

------
AwesomeFaic
Got rejected by a large company a couple years ago and they declined to give
me a reason. Six months ago I started a contract with them and got the
salaried, full-time position last month >:)

------
edwinwee
For Stripe, no, this is not common. You should receive feedback, and I'm very
sorry for the lack of response. Could you email me at edwin@stripe.com?

~~~
josario
I received this when asked for feedback:

"Unfortunately, it is not Stripes’ policy to provide detailed feedback for
interviews."

That's totally ok, I just think that a good company should give honest
feedback to people to understand where to improve or if the decision to not go
forward was based on other criteria.

------
stoufa88
You can use glassdoor for this purpose

